# Croissant dough tight and springing back when rolling?



## Becky96 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi all, i have a 5 hour exam coming up this week and have to make 4 dish's, one being Croissants and Pain Aux Raisin. I have been having trouble with the Croissant Dough, when it comes to rolling and doing the folds, im struggling as it seems to be springing back at me quite alot which in turn is time consuming trying to roll it too its desired size. I had a practice run on friday and because of how long it took with the dough i ended up slightly over my allowed time. 

I have asked my Chef what i might be doing wrong, if maybe im kneading it too long after bringing the dough together. I knead it for about 5-10 minutes quite fast by hand. Than i wrap it in plastic and place in the fridge to rest for 30 minutes than proceed to roll it out to fit the butter block and encase it. Give 2 turns than place in the fridge to rest again. Do a third turn. In the fridge, than a 4th turn. When im doing these turns it is difficult to roll, and even more when it comes to actually rolling it to cut the shapes out. 

Perhaps i am not letting the dough come up a little to room temp when taking it out of the fridge to roll?

Like i said i did ask My Chef but he just told me that initially i need to knead it for the gluten strands to develop :/ and than let it rest but that's what i have been doing. 

Any advice or tips? i will be practicing tomorrow at home. 

I have added some pictures of a practice i did before my college mock exam as it was also the same trouble i had aswell. You can see in the picture with the butter block how the dough it not very rectangle. I have also noticed that looking on videos online that my dough does not seem as smooth as others after i have kneaded it.


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

Your dough should measure 7"x10" before you place the butter on the dough. Keep the butter in the refrigerator until your dough is ready to receive it. You will need to hit the butter to flatten and form it for the fold. 

If the dough is springing back a lot it is probably too warm. Don't allow it to come to room temp. It should be cold but pliable. Allow the dough to rest outside the refrigerator for 30 minutes after you have folded in the butter and sealed it. Then put it back into the refrigerator to chill.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Becky96 said:


> Hi all, i have a 5 hour exam coming up this week and have to make 4 dish's, one being Croissants and Pain Aux Raisin. I have been having trouble with the Croissant Dough, when it comes to rolling and doing the folds, im struggling as it seems to be springing back at me quite alot which in turn is time consuming trying to roll it too its desired size. I had a practice run on friday and because of how long it took with the dough i ended up slightly over my allowed time.
> 
> I have asked my Chef what i might be doing wrong, if maybe im kneading it too long after bringing the dough together. I knead it for about 5-10 minutes quite fast by hand. Than i wrap it in plastic and place in the fridge to rest for 30 minutes than proceed to roll it out to fit the butter block and encase it. Give 2 turns than place in the fridge to rest again. Do a third turn. In the fridge, than a 4th turn. When im doing these turns it is difficult to roll, and even more when it comes to actually rolling it to cut the shapes out.
> 
> ...


its over processed, just give it 3 folds and call it a day.
two 3 folds, chill and one 4 fold will give you optimum results.
The more you fold beyond that ...the less it can flake.
If anyone says there shouldn't be any butter on the tray ask them what would they prefer to eat, 
the tray or the croissant. 
They also don't look baked. maybe the oven was too hot.


----------

